# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاحد ١٢ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابرز عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادره صباح الاحد 13 اكتوبر 2019م 
.
.
-  فيصل العجب. علي مجلس المريخ ان يوفر المال ويبحث بعدها عن مدير كرة
-  مجلس المريخ يجتمع اليوم. وبناقش البرمجة ..الاحمر يعود للتدريبات
-  محمد موسي يطالب بعدم الاستعجال بالحكم علي الجزئري
- المريخ يواجه قطبي الفاشر يومي 26 -28 اكتبور 
- المريخ للتدريبات وعودة الصيني 
-  مجلس المريخ يجتمع اليوم ويناقش البرمجة 
-  كشف المثير عن رفضه العمل كمدير كره : علي مجلس المريخ ان يوفر المال ويبحث بعدها عن مدير كرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود للتدريبات والمران يشهد عودة الصيني
.
.
عاد المريخ مساء السبت للتدريبات بملعبه بأمدرمان بحضور(16) لاعبا في ظل غياب اللاعبين الدوليين وشهد المران الذي أشرف عليه الجزائري آيت عبدالملك عودة اللاعب عماد الصيني الذي غاب عن التمارين خلال الفترة الماضية للإصابة، وقد أشتمل المران على حركات إحماء كما تمرن اللاعبين على الكرة وشاهد المران من الخارج اللاعب التاج يعقوب كما قام مدرب الحراس حامد بريمة بتمرين ثلاثي الحراسة منجد ومحمد المصطفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تدريبات صالة وسباحة لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء
.
.
قرر الجهاز الفني لنادي المريخ بقيادة الجزائري آيت عبدالملك أن يؤدي لاعبي الفريق الأول بالمريخ تدريبات صالة وسباحة بنادي كافوري بالخرطوم بحري بداية من التاسعة والنصف من صباح الاحد وفق إجراءات وتوجيهات المدير الفني وسيحرص الجهاز الفني على متابعة تدريبات الصالة والسباحة اللاعبين أولاً بأول حيث اكد المدير الفني الجزائري آيت عبدالملك حرصه واهتمامه الكبير علي الوصول بدرجة الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية للاعبين إلى أعلى معدل ممكن في الفترة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائري يجتمع مع معاونيه
.
.
عقد المدير الفني لفريق المريخ الجزائري آيت عبدالملك جلسة مع جهازه المعاون قبل مران الفريق.مساء السبت وذلك للتشاور بشأن إعداد فريق الكرة في المرحلة المقبله وحضر الجلسه المدرب العام جمال ابوعنجة وحامد بريمة مدرب الحراس وصلاح خليل مسؤول العلاج الطبيعي والدكتور محمد كمال طبيب الفريق ومحمد علي مسؤول المعدات، وعقب المران قام مدير الكرة انس نصر الدين بتسليم اللاعبين برنامج المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه قطبي الفاشر يومي 26و30اكتوبر
.
.
أجرت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعديلات في برمجة مباريات الدوري الممتاز حيث تقرر أن يؤدي المريخ مباراته المؤجلة أمام هلال الفاشر في السادس والعشرين من أكتوبر الجاري بملعب الفاشر فيما يواجه مريخ الفاشر في الثلاثين من الشهر نفسه بالفاشر هذا وحددت لجنة المسابقات الثاني والعشرين من أكتوبر موعدا لمواجهة المريخ وحي الوادي نيالا بملعب نيالا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير إستاد المريخ يعد بمعالجة أرضية القلعة الحمراء
.
.
وعد الأستاذ البصري عيسى التوم مدير ملعب المريخ بإجراء معالجات عاجلة لأرضية الملعب قبل المباراة المقبلة للأحمر بملعبه، وكشف البصري عن أسباب تدهور أرضية الميدان مؤكدا أنها تتمثل في العوامل الطبيعية مثل الأمطار إضافة لضغط التمارين واللعب المتواصل مشيرا إلى أنهم سيعملون لإلباس الأرضية حلة زاهية خلال فترة توقف نشاط الدوري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيصل العجب يهاجم مجلس المريخ ويفتح النار في كل الاتجاهات.

.
كشف قائد المريخ السابق ونجمه الأول فيصل عجب أسرارا مثيرة حول رفضه العمل مديرة كرة بالنادي مبينا أنه سمع بتعيينه في المنصب قبل أن يتلقى اتصالا من المجلس موضحا أنه تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من أحد أصدقائه يهنئه بتوليه المهمة مشيرا لأنه أبدى دهشة حقيقية ورد لصديقه بأنه لم يسمع مثل هذا الحديث إلا منه .

ولفت إلى أنه تلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من عضو المجلس هيثم الرشيد ولم تزيد مدة المكالمة لأكثر من دقائق معدودة أفاده خلالها أن المجلس قرر تعيينه مديرا للكرة غير أنه رفض وأكد أنه مشغول بأعمال خاصة وغير مهيأ للعمل في الفترة الحالية مشيرا لأن العمل في النادي في الفترة الحالية قطعة من نار، 
مؤكدا أن المجلس لا يملك المال وهو ما يبدو واضحا للجميع. ونبه للطريقة التي خرج بها إبراهومة مؤكدا أنه سمع أن الديسكو غادر لاتهامه بتحريض اللاعبين مبينا أنه ذكر أن إبراهومة يحب النادي بدرجة لا تصدق ولا يمكن مقارنته بأي من اعضاء المجلس الحاليين. 
وطالب عجب المجلس توفير المال أولا ثم البحث عن مدير كرة. مؤكدا أنه يرى الأوضاع بالنادي مأساوية ولا تشجع مطلقا على العمل وكشف انه سيجد نفسه في دوامة حقيقية إن قبل بالمنصب بعيدا عن عدم قبوله للمبدأ لجهة أنه متفرغ لأعماله الخاصه التي أهملها كثيرا.

وذكر العجب أنه لا يعيش في جزيرة معزولة ويعلم كل ما يحيط بالنادي الذي أمضى فيه أزهى فترات حياته مبينا أنه يتنفس المريخ ويرتبط مع أنصاره بحب لا يمكن أن ينتهي بدليل أنه ما يزال يعيش أجواء النجومية وكأنه ما يزال لاعبا. مؤكدا أن هذا الحب لا يمكن أن يهدره بالعمل في الأجواء الحالية ليكون في موقع مسؤولية.
عجب أكد أنه لا يمكن أن يرفض طلبا للمريخ ولكنه لا يمكن أن يعمل في هكذا أجواء مبينا أنها ستخصم منه ولن تضيف له، مشددا أنه سيقبل بالعمل مجانا إن كانت الأجواء مهيأة لتقديم خبراته للنادي الذي أحب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يجري تعديلاً على مباريات المريخ الخرطوم بالممتاز
.
.
أجرت لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني تعديلاً على مباريات المريخ الخرطوم في منافسة الدوري الممتاز.

وقرّرت أنّ يواجه المريخ في السادس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري نظيره هلال الفاشر، فيما يلاعب في الثلاثين من ذات الشهر نظيره مريخ الفاشر.

وكانت اللجنة المنظّمة قد أعلنت في وقتٍ سابق عن مواجهة المريخ لنظيره حي الوادي نيالا في السادس والعشرين من أكتوبر.

ويحتلّ المريخ في الوقت الراهن المرتبة السابعة في روليت الدوري الممتاز برصيد سبع نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عضاء بجمعية المريخ يتقدمون بشكوى للمحكمة للتحقيق في بيع كاس الدهب
.
.
 كشفت مصادر ان اعضاء بجمعية المريخ العمومية دفعوا بشكوى للمحكمة من اجل التحقيق في عملية بيع كاس الدهب بنادي المريخ وكشفت المتابعات الدقيقة ان المجموعة التي تقدمت بالشكوى ارسلت نسخة منها لمجلس المريخ وبصدد رفع الامر للاتحاد السوداني لمعرفة من بيع كاس الدهب بالمريخ باعتبار ان الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ لم تقرر بيع الكاس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*آيت عبد الملك: هجوم المريخ ممتاز .. والدوري مازال في بدايته
.
.
أوضح الجزائري آيت عبد الملك مدرب المريخ م أن فريقه يعاني من ظروف قاهرة وصعبة جعلت الفريق لا يظهر بالمستوى المطلوب، وأكد آيت عبد الملك أن هجوم المريخ جيد ودلل على ذلك بأن المريخ في مباراته السابقة أمام الأهلي الخرطوم انتصر بأربعة أهداف، ولكن سوء طالع لازم لاعبيه امام حي العرب .. وعن حظوظ المريخ في الممتاز أكد أن الحظوظ مازلت متوفرة لأن الدوري في بدايته وقال أنا غير راضٍ عن النتيجة التعادلية والأداء كنت أتمنى أن يكون الأداء أفضل ويحقق المريخ الانتصار لكن التعادل له ظروفه وأسبابه، عانيت بشدة من الغيابات والإصابات واضطررت إلى إشراك العناصر المتاحة حتى صلاح نمر الذي شارك أساسي كان بعيداً عن المباريات وليس لي غير إشراكه بسبب غياب الصيني وحمزة داود والتاج يعقوب شارك أساسيًا، ولم يستطيع إكمال المباراة وقمت بسحبه، أشركت رمضان في الوسط المتأخر حتى يقوم بمساعدة صلاح نمر البعيد عن المباريات، الظروف الصعبة وغياب العنصر الأساسية كانت السبب الرئيسي في التعادل وأفقدتنا نقطتين مع حي العرب.
وأضاف آيت عبد الملك: بالنسبة للتكت حاضر من علاج وفترة توقف طويلة لهذا لم أشركه في المباراة، من يتحدثون أن المريخ يعاني في الهجوم أقول لهم هذا حديثه لا أساس له من الصحة والدليل سجلنا أربعة أهداف في المباراة السابقة مع أهلي الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يناقش توصيات ورشة النظام الأساسي
.
.
يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السوداني اليوم الأحد، اجتماعًا للنظر في المقترحات التي قدمها له مجتمع المريخ الأسبوع الماضي، لتعديلات النظام الأساسي المقترح والذي سيعرض على الجمعية العمومية.

وقال محمد موسى الكندو، عضو مجلس المريخ  "عُقدت اللجنة القانونية الخاصة بالنظام الأساسي، يوم السبت، لوضع آخر اللمسات والتوصيات الآخيرة لتضمينها في مسودة النظام الأساسي، وسيُعقد مجلس الإدارة غدًا للنظر في تلك التوصيات".

وأضاف الكندو، أن المجلس سيضع التعديلات النهائية لمسودة النظام الأساسي، وسيتم طرحها أمام الجمعية العمومية التي سوف تُعقد يوم 19 أكتوبر / تشرين أول الجاري، لإجازة النظام الأساسي بشكله النهائي.

يذكر أن نادي المريخ كان قد عقد اجتماعًا مع مجتمع نادي المريخ بالتنسيق مع رابطة مشجعيه بدولة قطر، يوم الثلاثاء وذلك لمنح الفرص الأخيرة للجميع للإدلاء بآرائهم حول النظام الأساسي قبل طرحه على الجمعية العمومية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي الوادي يفوز بالودية الثانية تحضيرًا للمريخ
.
.
تغلب نادي حي الوادي على نظيره الامتداد من فرق المستوى الثاني بدوري العاصمة، بهدفين دون رد، امس السبت.

يأتي ذلك ضمن تحضيرات حي الوادي لمواجهة المريخ في إطار الدوري السوداني الممتاز، 24 أكتوبر/تشرين أول الجاري.

وكان حي الوادي قد انتصر يوم الجمعة على نظيره الصحافة من المستوى الثاني بدوري العاصمة الخرطوم، بهدفين دون رد.

وقال مدير الكرة بحي الوادي، عبد الله جحا، في تصريحات خاصة ل "أكملنا برنامج المباريات التحضيرية لمواجهة المريخ".

وأضاف "الفريق سيتوجه إلى معقله بمدينة نيالا منتصف الأسبوع الجاري، وقد يخوض مباراة ودية جديدة".

يذكر أن حي الوادي يمتلك في جعبته 8 نقاط في الدوري السوداني الممتاز..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قيادات مريخية ترفض مرشح المؤتمر الوطني
.
.
شفت متابعات  أن قيادات مريخية رفضت المرشح الجديد لخلافة سوداكال في المريخ سعادة السفير حازم مصطفى وكشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن الرفض جاء باعتبار أن القيادي المريخي عمل سفيرا في عهد دولة وحكومة المؤتمر الوطني انهم يرفضون تسييس نادي المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يصدر تعميم بخصوص عقودات اللاعبين
.
.
أصدر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعميم بخصوص عقودات اللاعبين وتسجيلاتهم، جاء فيه: نسبة للغط الذي يدور تسجيلات وعقودات اللاعبين المحترفين والهواة يوضح الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الآتي:
1- أي لاعب انتهى عقده مع ناديه في أو قبلفترة التسجيلات الأخيرة (يوليو 2019)، ولم يجدد عقده أو يقيد في نادي آخر، يوقف نشاطه، إذا كان يلعب لناديه السابق..
2- أي محترف ينتهي عقده بالفترة مابين أكتوبر وحتى نهاية ديسمبر – أي قبل فترة التسجيلات القادم – يجوز له اللعب مع ناديه حتى ديسمبر 2019م ، على أن يدفع له ناديه أجراً ضعف المنصوص عليهفي العقد..
3- أي لاعب انتهت فترة تسجيله أو ستنتهي في أو قبل ديسمبر 2019م، يواصل اللعب مع ناديه حتى التسجيلات القادمة ويطلق سراحه عندها، علماً انه حسب لائحة انتقالات اللاعبين الصادرة من الاتحاد، فإن أي لاعب تم تسجيله في فترة الانتقالات الاخيرة (يوليو 2019م)، ستكون فترة قيده 3 سنوات، وليست 4، وأي إعادة قيد خلال فترة تسجيله، أو بعد انتهاء فترته ستكون سنتين فقط لنفس النادي، وذلك في كل فترة ينوي التجديد بها..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطوة  تفصلنا عن نهائيات الشان.. صور تدريب صقور الجديان صباح اليوم استعدادا  لمواجهة تنزانيا الجمعه المقبله.. وكانت مباراة الذهاب انتهت بتفوق منتخبنا  بهدف 

 #شجع_صقور_الجديان
 كل الحقوق محفوظة دليل photography 2019 ©















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعد خطوة حميدتي..الوادي نيالا يعلن عن خطته المستقبلية
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
كشف  نادي حي الوادي نيالا عن أنّ عضو مجلس السيادة وقائد الدعم السريع محمد  حمدان حميدتي أعلن تبنيه رعاية النادي في المرحلة المقبلة، معلنًا عن توفير  كلّ الاحتياجات حتى يكون الفريق الأفضل.
وقال القيادي بالوادي نيالا  قطبي الطيب في تصريحٍ مقتضبٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ الفريق سيلعب في النسخة  الحالية من الممتاز من أجلّ الحصول على التمثيل الخارجي.
وأضاف” سنعمل على نيل مركز يؤهلنا للتمثيل الخارجي على أنّ نخطط لحصد لقب الدوري الممتاز في الموسم المقبل”.
وألمح قطبي الطيب عن أنّهم سيدعمون الفريق بعناصر فنية مميزة على الصعيد المحلي والخارجي.
وتابع” تمّ تكوين لجنة لرصد أفضل نجوم الدوري للتعاقد مع لاعبين يستطيعون تقديم الإضافة الفنية في المرحلة القادمة”.
يشار إلى أنّ حي الوادي نيالا يحتّل المركز الخامس في الدوري الممتاز برصيد ثماني نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة
 سوء سلوك وليد الشعلة والصمت التام
 

* في مباراة الهلال وأهلي عطبرة الأخيرة وخلال الجزء الأول من الحصة الأولى عندما كانت النتيجة بدون أهداف..
*  ..وإثر هجمة للهلال وارتداد الكرة لجهة التماس، واثناء رجوع اللاعبين من  داخل منطقة جزاء الأهلي من دون كرة وجد مهاجم الهلال وليد الشعلة نفسه في  مواجهة مدافع من الأهلي وفجأة قام وليد بنطح المدافع على جبهته ليسقط  المدافع ويأتي الحكم ويدخل الإسعاف ولاعبو الأهلي يشيرون لمساعد الحكم الذي  كانت الحالة أمام بصره ولكنه ضرب الطناش وعمل فيها ما شايف!!
* تم  اخراج المدافع المعتدى عليه ولم يتم طرد وليد الشعلة واستمر اللعب كأن  شيئاً لم يكن.. وبعد دقائق سجل وليد الشعلة الهدف الأول للهلال ليكون  الأهلي قد تعرض للظلم فوليد ما كان يفترض أن يواصل اللعب بعد اعتدائه بدون  كرة على مدافع الأهلي..
* حكم المباراة ربما لم يشاهد حالة الإعتداء  لأنه كان يتابع الكرة والحالة حدثت من وراء ظهره ولكن من المؤكد إن مساعد  الحكم الأول شاهد الحالة ولكنه سكت وعمل ما شايف!!
* أثناء اسعاف المدافع المعتدى عليه أعادت قناة الملاعب لقطة إعتداء الشعلة على المدافع عدة مرات وكانت الحالة واضحة وضوح الشمس!!
*  من المؤكد إن مشجعي الهلال في لجنة المسابقات والانضباط قد تابعوا  المباراة من التلفزيون وشاهدوا سوء سلوك الشعلة ومن المؤكد إنهم حيعملوا  فيها رايحين أو يدفنون رؤوسهم فى الرمال ولن يتم استدعاء الشعلة لمحاسبته   لأنه يلعب للفريق الذي يشجعونه..
* مشجعو الهلال في لجان الاتحاد  حاقرين ببكري المدينة وبس ويقيمون القيامة وينصبون المشانق عندما يتعلق  الأمر ببكري المدينة.. أما إذا تعلق الأمر بلاعب في الهلال يصابون بالعمى  ويعملوا فيها رايحين.. تباً لهؤلاء الظالمين..
* أسود أمام بكري المدينة ونعام وبعام أمام سوء سلوك لاعبي الهلال!!
*  لا يمكن أن يتذرعوا بأن تقرير حكم ومراقب مباراة الهلال وأهلي عطبرة لم  ترد فيه أي إشارة لسوء سلوك اللاعب وليد الشعلة فالقانون يجيز اثبات  الوقائع بالفيديو..
* من قبل وعندما كان الحارس الأوغندي جمال سالم  يحرس مرمى المريخ في لقاء القمة وكان المريخ خاسراً والمباراة في دقائقها  الأخيرة.. ولاعبو الهلال يتعمدون إضاعة الوقت..
* استلم جمال سالم  الكرة وجرى بها مستعجلاً كي يرسلها طويلة لهجوم المريخ.. ولكن مهاجم الهلال  كاريكا تعمد اعتراضه حتى لا يرسل الكرة ولكن جمال سالم وهو ممسكاً بالكرة  وضعها على صدر كاريكا المعترض ليزيحه عن طريقه.. وهنا تعمد كاريكا السقوط  وادعاء الإعتداء عليه ليتوقف اللعب ويضيع الزمن..
* كان كاريكاً  منذراً لتعمده تأخير تنفيذ الركلة الركنية بغرض إضاعة الزمن .. وكان يفترض  منحه الإنذار الثاني بعد تعمده اعتراض طريق الحارس جمال سالم لإضاعة الوقت  ولكن الحكم لم يطرده.. وقد خرج المريخ خاسراً..
* عقب المباراة تفاجأ  الجميع بقرار من لجنة الفاتح باني باستدعاء الحارس جمال سالم بتهمة  اعتدائه على كاريكا بعد رصد الحالة من خلال البث التلفزيوني!!
*  بالله شوفوا يستدعون لاعب المريخ الذي لم يسيء السلوك.. ويتركون لاعب  الهلال الذي أساء السلوك وكان يستحق انذاراً ثانياً لاعتراضه لحارس المريخ  الذي كان يهم بارسال الكرة لداخل الملعب!!
* نذكر يومها وحهنا هجوماً شديداً على لجنة مشجعي الهلال في الاتحاد بسبب سياسات الكيل بمكيالين ما بين لاعبي المريخ والهلال..
*  وتصادف بعدها أن جاءت حالة إعتداء لاعب الهلال عبداللطيف بويا على الحكم  صديق الطريفي في عطبرة عندما ضربه بقبضتي يديه على صدره أكثر من مرة حتى  ترنح الحكم للخلف.. وجبن الحكم في اخراج البطاقة الحمراء لبويا ولا حتى  الصفراء.. تصوروا..!!
* شن الإعلام المريخي هجوماً عنيفاً على حالة سوء سلوك بويا وعدم اتخاذ قرار ضده  وتم تداول لقطة الاعتداء في وسائل التواصل..
*  حالة بويا الكبيرة أحرجت لجنة المسابقات التي كانت قد قررت استدعاء جمال  سالم من خلال الرصد من التلفزيون، فاضطرت لاستدعاء بويا في حالة الإعتداء  على الحكم وتحويله للانضباط..
* وكانت المفاجأة الداوية في إيقاف  بويا شهرين فقط رغم الاعتداء على الحكم.. وحتى فترة الإيقاف القصيرة تزامنت  مع توقف مباريات الدوري!!
* أما بكري المدينة الذي لم يعتدي على الحكم فأوقفوه لعام ونصف العام.. شفتوا الترصد والعفن والاستهبال والكيل بمكيالين؟
*  السؤال الآن هل سيكونون رجالاً ويستدعون لاعب الهلال الشعلة بعد اعتدائه  بدون كرة على مدافع الأهلي عطبرة أم سيمارسون الجبن ويدفنون رؤوسهم في  الرمال كالنعام..؟!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاركة منتخب الشباب في بطولة التحدي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





أكد  كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، أن منتخب الشباب الذي شارك  ببطولة سيكافا مؤخرا، سوف يخوض بطولة كأس التحدي لمنتخبات المستوى الأول,

وأوضح شداد ل: "أرسلنا خطابا لاتحاد سيكافا، أكدنا فيه رغبتنا بالمشاركة ببطولة كأس التحدي للمنتخبات، بعد نحو أقل من شهرين".


وأضاف:  "لم نكن ننوي المشاركة ببطولة كأس التحدي، لأنها تتعارض مع جدول مبارياتنا  المحلية، لكننا قبلنا اقتراح نائب رئيس الاتحاد ورئيس لجنة المسابقات  الفاتح باني، بضرورة المشاركة، بذات منتخب الشباب مع تدعيمه بشكل طفيف في  كل الخطوط".

يذكر أن منتخب الشباب الذي شارك ببطولة سيكافا التي اختتمت بأوغندا الأسبوع الماضي، كان قد حقق المركز الرابع من أصل 11 فريقا.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العبق الاحمر 

 ميمي محمد
 انصف النعسان يا ابو شيبة
  العوده للكتابه عبر زاويتي العبق الاحمر امر صعب جدا خصوصا ان قرار  الابتعاد جاء بعد تفكير طويل لانني ايقنت ان الاعلام المريخي اعلام لا يخدم  الكيان في شي وعدت اليوم للكتابه بسبب غضبي من الهجوم غير المبرر على  لاعبي المريخ في مباراتهم الاخيره امام حي العرب
 * لم يجف الحبر ولم  ولن تتواري احرفي وعهدي بكم ووعدي ان تكون عفة العباره سلوكا نمارسه من  أجل بناء اعلام نتشارك فيه جميعا بهدف ان نكون للوهاج سهام لا تتسابق الا  من أجل رفعته ولكن تتحد في الأهداف.لم أتعلم فن دفن الرؤوس في الرمل ولم  انحني للريح  وبعدها لي استقامه  تعامد النجم. ليتني أعود والعود احمر .
 *اورد جزءا من حديث احد اعلامي المريخ مأمون ابو شيبه الذي تحدث قائلا
  * عندما شاهدت صانع ألعاب المريخ الموهوب التش على دكة الاحتياطي أمام حي  العرب بينما الصادق شلش والنعسان أساسيان في التشكيلة!! ورمضان عجب يلعب  متأخراً في المحور قنعت من تحقيق المريخ للفوز.
 * سيف تيري يعاني من  تدني في اللياقة البدنية بسبب حبسه قرابة ثلاثة شهور مع أحداث الثورة  الأخيرة كما يعاني نفسياً لخضوعه حالياً للمحاكمة الجنائية وهذا اللاعب  يحتاج لإعداد بدني ونفسي.. وهو الوحيد في الكشف حالياً القادر على شغل  وظيفة المهاجم المتقدم.
 * بسبب الجهل وعدم معرفة قدرات لاعبي المريخ  دفع الجهاز الفني بشلش كمهاجم أيمن وأقحم النعسان في الوسط المتقدم   وبجواره السماني ما بين الوسط والجناح الأيسر بينما لعب تيري في مكانه  الصحيح كمهاجم متقدم.
 * النعسان أيضاً لاعب ضعيف البنية ولا يقوى  على مقارعة ومكاتفة عتاولة المدافعين كما أنه ضعيف التسديد ويفتقر للذكاء  الكروي وليس فيه أي ميزة غير الحماس وحرارة القلب وشيء من الحركة، ولكن في  الفاضي!
 * مع مشاركة شلش والنعسان كأساسيين ومعاناة تيري بدنياً  ونفسياً وتأخير رمضان عجب للمحور والطرف الأيمن واجلاس صانع الألعاب المهول  التش في الدكة كان لابد أن تحث النتيجة السلبية.. وتلاحظ عزوف هجوم المريخ  عن التسديد في الشوط الأول إلا عبر محاولات السماني الصاوي والذي كان  الأفضل أن يلعب مقلوباً حتى يتمكن من التسديد اليساري من وضع أفضل (تذكرون  هدفه الصاروخي في الهلال أفريقياً)..
 * هذا هو حديث مأمون ابو شيبه عن لاعب المريخ خالد النعسان الذي وصفه بأنه لاعب ضعيف البنيه وضعيف التسديد ويفتقر للذكاء الكروى
 *كره القدم لا تعتمد على البنية الجسمانيه والا لما تمكن التش من ممارسه كره القدم على الاطلاق
  *ان لم تخني ذاكرتى فأن اللاعب خالد النعسان منذ تسجيله للمريخ وهو يقدم  مستويات جيده منذ اول مباراه لعبها امام النيل شندى وانتهت بهدف وحيد سجله  اللاعب عبدالمنعم عنكبة بعد مجهود فردى من النعسان الذي قدم له الهدف على  طبق من ذهب
 *في عهد غارزيتو لعب النعسان في مباراه المريخ امام  الاهلي عطبرة وصنع هدفي المباراه سجل الهدف الاول محمد عبدالرحمن والهدف  الثاني كلتشي 
 *مباراه المريخ امام حي العرب لعب النعسان خلف المهاجمين وصنع جميع اهداف المباراه والتى فاز فيها المريخ بثلاثيه محمد عبدالرحمن 
 *مباراه المريخ وهلال الابيض الموسم الماضي سجل هدف المريخ الوحيد لخالد النعسان
 *مباراه المريخ وهلال الابيض سجل النعسان نفسه هدفين وسجل الهدف الثالث رمضان عجب
 *سجل خالد النعسان هدف مباراه المريخ والاهلي شندى والتي انتهت بهدف وحيد للنعسان دورى النخبه2018
 * قبل موسمين في مباراه المريخ والامل عطبره سجل النعسان هدفين وصنع الهدف الثالث الذي سجله محمد داؤود 
  *مباراه المريخ وحي العرب الاخيرة لعب النعسان خلف المهاجمين وصنع اهداف  لهجوم المريخ تيرى وشلش والسماني ولم يستغلها الهجوم فما ذنب النعسان؟ 
  *لعب النعسان برفقه افضل المهاجمين في المريخ اوكرا وتراورى وكوفي فرانسيس  وبعدها لعب المريخ مباراه امام مريخ الفاشر وصنع النعسان هدف المباراه  الذي سجله المهاجم تراورى 
 *شارك النعسان في عهد غارزيتو اساسيا  وكذلك شارك في البطوله العربيه والجميع يعلم ان غارزيتو مدرب صارم ولا  يجامل في اختيار توليفته وان كان النعسان كما وصفتموه لما تمكن من المشاركه  مع غارزيتو وكان سيجلس احتياطيا مثل غيره ممن كانو يجلسون احتياطيا في  عهده
 *لعب النعسان منذ تولى ابراهومه اساسيا وحاليا هو اساسي فمن المستحيل ان يكون هؤلاء المدربين يشركون النعسان حبا فيه
  *اغلى اهداف النعسان للمريخ كان هدفه في مباراه اتحاد العاصمه عندما سجل  هدفه الحاسم الذي كفل الفوز للمريخ وجعله يتقدم في البطوله بعد ان سالت  دمائه وخرج مصابا بسبب حصب الملعب بالحجاره وضربه في رأسه واصر ان يخرس  شماته وسجل هدف الفوز الذي مكن المريخ من العبور للمرحله الاخرى والغريب في  الامر خرجت الصحف المريخيه بمنشيتات تتغزل في النعسان وتصفه باروع الاوصاف  وهم انفسهم من يقدمون له الاساءات حاليا ( مرض نفسي)
 * الغريب في الامر ان ابو شيبه تحدث بايجابيه عن تيرى الذى لم يقدم حتى الان اااي مستوى يؤهله ان يكون لاعبا للمريخ 
 *تحدث ابو شيبه متسائلا عن وجود التش في دكه الاحتياطى على حساب شلش والنعسان 
 التش مصاب ولم يتمرن وحتى تمرين الماتش لم يكن موجودا غير منطقيا ان يلعب على حساب النعسان وشلش المنتظمين في تمارينهم
  *الغريب في الامر ان اعلام المريخ التزم الصمت بعد ان شاهدنا في مباراه  الوداد بأن التش كان سببا اساسيا في احد الاهداف التي ولجت شباك المريخ بعد  ان خطف منه لاعب الوداد الكره لو كان النعسان لعلقت له المشانق 
  *اعلام المريخ وطريقه انتقادهم للاعبي المريخ تصيب بالغثيان ولو شاهد كيف  يمجد اعلام الهلال لاعبه لخجلو من تصرفاتهم غير الرشيده وهم سببا في تدهور  مستوى لاعبي المريخ من خلال كتاباتهم المسمومه
 عبق اخير:-
 *  جرت العاده في احلك الظروف أن يمارس نوعا من الإعلام السالب الذي يفتقر  تماما للمهنيه وللنظره العميقه فالاعلامي المتفهم لدوره  الايجابي  يمكن   أن يقدم خارطه طريق في وقت  اختلطت فيه  الطرق تماما. ويمكن أن يسهم بشكل  إيجابي  يجعل المستحيل ممكن خصوصا إذا كان مشبع بحبه لكيانه. فبدلا من  ممارسه ذاك التقليدي السالب من الإعلام والذي لا يترك شي والا انتقده باسوء  مايمكن وهو بذاك أن كان يدري يصبح بدل أن يكون أداة إصلاح اعلاميه قادره  علي التحدي وتحويل كل نقاط الضعف الي قوه.الي اداه اعلاميه سامه وهادمه  تماما.لماذا لا يكون الهدف واحد وأن اختلفت الطرق في تقديري هو سوء يجب أن  يكون نقطه لتصحيح المسار .لاعب كره القدم يتأثر تماما بالمناخ الاداري  والفني والنفسي والاعلامي والاسري كلها دائره متي ما تكاملت حلقاتها بشكل  متناقم متي ما كان الأداء رائع وجميل فلنتعلم تحليل المعطيات قبل سياقه   المفردات فما أصعب الأولي واسهل الثانيه.فالاولي لا يجيدها الا الإعلامي  الممتهن الذي يعرف تماما سر اي حرف يمكن أن يكتبه ومدي فاعليته ومساهمته  ايجابيا في الراهن
 * اي شخص يرى ويأنس في نفسه الكفاءه ويرى بأنه افضل من لاعبي المريخ الحاليين عليه ان يتقدم ويحل مكانه في تشكيله المريخ
  *هنالك حملات ممنهجه لبعض لاعبي المريخ دون غيرهم فليس من المنطق ان تكون  هنالك حملات بصورة مستمرة موجهه لخالد النعسان والتاج ابراهيم لا ادرى  لماذا بالتحديد هؤلاء اللاعبيين دون غيرهم رغم ان هنالك لاعبيين كثر مروا  على تاريخ المريخ قدمو اسوء اداء فلم نرى حملات ولا انتقادات بصورة مستمره  واعتقد بأنها حرب نفسيه لمحاربه اللاعب النعسان والتاج وبالتأكيد فأنهم لم  ولن يعيرو الامر اهتماما لانهم يثقون في انفسهم جيدا
 * لماذا رقص  منتقدو النعسان في استاد المريخ وهللو وكبروا وصفقوا له بعد هدفه الاخير في  مباراه اتحاد العاصمه نصيحتي لهم بأن يذهبون لدكاتره نفسانيين لانهم  بالتاكيد مصابون بمرض نفسي شفاهم الله




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المسابقات تحدد ديربي الكره السودانيه بين الهلال والمريخ يوم السبت 23/11/2019 بملعب المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
بابكر سلك
روشة عرفها
.
.
*كانت مبادرة رابطة قطر المخصصة للنظام الاساسي تهدف اساسا لتصفية النفوس  وتوحيد الصف المريخي وتقريب وجهات النظر والعمل لصالح كيان عظيم يفترض ان  يجمع الناس علي المحبة والاحترام
*ثم بعد كل ذلك يأتي شان النظام الاساسي
*ولكن للاسف
*حضر بعضنا يحمل بين جوانحه كل ما حملته نفس يعقوب
*فانحرف النقاش والحديث والتناول عن هدفه الاساسي
*وبانت انياب الكيمان المتصارعة
*وضاعت ست ساعات من زمن المريخ الغالي في امور لا تعدو ان تكون هطرقة وبس
*قصتنا كانت كيف ننقح النظام الاساسي وكيف الطريق لاجازته
*وبقت القصة انصرافيه
*دلفنا لمن يشرف علي الجمعية واختلفنا حول ذلك
*ايهما الاهم
*من يشرف ام كيف يجاز؟؟؟
*وعاد الناس لمنطق جلوس الادارة القانونية مع لجنة التعديلات للوصول للصورة الاخيرة التي تقدم للجمعية العمومية التي تختص بالاجازة
*طيب ماكان من الاول
*من الاساس لماذا تجاوزنا الادارة القانونية؟
*مع العلم
*ان مقترح التعديلات به مجموعة من المخالفات للنظام الاساسي للاتحاد ولموجهات الفيفا مخجلة
*ولاتعبر الا عن جهل كبير بتلك المرجعيات
*يعني حتي طبيبنا كانت تعوذه المعلومات الطبية التي تعينه علي التشخيص السليم ليعالج المرض
*ده طبعا ان كان هناك مرض
*ومن الاشياء المضحكة ذكر عبارة تمجد التعديلات وتنسب لها حكاية اهلية مريخاب المهجر ومريخاب الولايات للعضوية
*وهو امر لاول مرة في تاريخ للمريخ والاندية السودانية يدون في النظام الاساسي
*وشروط نيل العضوية تثبت ذلك
*فلماذا يذكر ذلك وينسب لناس لادخل لهم في الاتيان به
*مع العلم بان حتي واضعو المسودة لاينسب ذلك الفضل لهم
*لانه واحد من الموجهات الملزمة للانظمة الاساسية الجديدة ومطلب فيفاوي
*المهم
*شخصيا خرجت من تلك الجلسة بان عضوية المريخ تتمتع بشباب في قمة الوعي لايساقون كالانعام
*وهذا هو المكسب والمقصد النبيل
*فبعد الثورة يجب ان يتغير الكثير تغييرا ايجابيا
*فزمن الغتغيت والدسديس انتهي
*وزمن التعيين وزولي وزولك قد ولي
*وزمن المفوضية التي يخرج الامر عن يدها وزمن الوزارة الولائية
التي تصدر قرارات التعيين كيفما شاءت وفقا لتوجيهات امانة الشباب زمن قد اندثر
*والرأي عندي
*اتفقوا ما اتفقوا المسودة جايزنها
*وبعد داك المجلس البجي يغير الدايرو بالقانون
*قصة النظام الاساسي دي طالت
*والفيصل الجمعية العمومية
*المهم
*روشا عرفها
*من بدري قلب علي الكسكتة
*وبدت النقاط تطير بالجملة والحتة
*وكمان ظهرت المجموعات
*مجموعة الزنطور لافيها توقع ولا احتمال
*نتائج مبارياتها كلها واضحه ومعروفه مسبقا
*فاذا كان الهلال يحصل علي نقطه من تسعة في الممتاز
*تتوقعوا منو الحصول علي كم نقطة من تسعتين
*تسعة مباريات الارض
*وتسعة مباريات خارج الارض
*رغم انو الاهلي القاهري يفتنع بان كل الاراضي مصر
*والنجم الساحلي اسد في سوسة واسد في ارض الفرق الهزيلة ذات العافيه المدسوسة
*حقو يافطومة تعرفيها زي روشا
*وتصدري بيان تقولي فيهو الهلال عامل فتحية تقوية لاواصر الصداقة والخوة مع الاخوة العرب والافارقة
*معقولة بس
*النيسان من كادوقلي لي عطبرة وقشة ماتعتر ليهو؟؟؟
*المهم
*فرق الممتاز تستعجل لقاء الهلال لحصد النقاط المضمونة
*لكن بصراحة
*قون هلال كادوقلي الاول احلي من قون الامل الاول
*وقون اهلي عطبرة التاني احلي من قون ميسي في اشبيلية
*ايها الاهلة
*انسوا موضوع المجموعات
*واجتهدوا في الممتاز عشان ماتنزلوا وتوحشونا
*ايها الناس
*ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
*اها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
*والينا
*دائما نحنا الاول
*اول امرأة قاضي كانت هيلنا
*اول برلمانية بتنا يا والينا
*والآن اول رئيسة قضاء سبق اتسجل لينا
*لكن باقي ليك مافي تناقض ياوالينا
*في بلد ترأس القضاء فيه امرأة
*وفي نفس البلد شرعا لاتقبل شهادة المرأة
*الا لو معاها مرة تانية عسي ان تنسي احداهن يا والينا
*التناقض ده شين ماعندو شبها بينا
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب قال احب الشعب البقتنع بانو المرأة كل المجتمع وانها مبدعة وخلاقة وتستطيع قيادة القندران
والي لقاء
سلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
 ابوعاقلة اماسا
 * توجهت إلى دار الشرطة تحدوني الآمال العراض  بأن تكون هذه الورشة هي  الأخيرة بعد مداولات واجتماعات مبشرة بين المجلس  ومجموعة المريخ أولا  برئاسة الفريق منصور عبدالرحيم ومجلس الإدارة بقطاعه  القانوني، وكانت من  الأحلام أن أتصفح المسودة المقدمة للنظام الأساسي بعد  إضافة التعديلات  المقترحة، وفي رحاب مريخاب قطر كانت الأجواء مبشرة وكل شيء  مرتبا كما هو  في المؤسسات الكبيرة، ولكنني فوجئت بأن الذي وزع على الحضور  كان عبارة عن  ملخص الملاحظات لمجموعة المريخ أولا على المسودة التي ستطرح  للإجازة في  الجمعية العمومية، ومن ضمن الفقرات جاء شرح دكتور مدثر خيري غير  التفصيلي  للمسودة دون إشارات واضحة لما جاء في ملاحظات اللجنة المشتركة  التي وافقت  على مقترحات المريخ أولا وبصمت عليها.
 * بعد موافقة مجلس  الإدارة على مقترحات الفريق منصور ورفاقه كنت أتوقع أن  تكون هنالك مساحة  أوسع تستوعب الروح الجديدة، خاصة وأن حديث الفريق منصور  ونادر إبراهيم مالك  جاء مقنعا وواضحا وتوافقيا للحد البعيد، وقد خاطبا  الوجدان المريخي بشيء  من الحرص.
 * كانت هنالك حلقات مفقودة في الشكل العام للورشة، وثمة  قنبلة موقوتة كان  عدها التنازلي قد بدأ عندما صعد عصام الحاج وأخرج الورشة  من موضوعها  الأساسي ليصوب سهامه نحو الإتحاد العام وبلهجته المعروفة في  مخاطبة  العواطف، ولا أخفي عليكم أنني اعتقدت لوهلة أن الورشة قد تتحول  لمهرجان  خطابي لتعبئة الجيوش لحرب الإتحاد العام، وهو في تقديري أسلوب عاجز  وبالي  فالحرب على الإتحاد العام مكانها الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد العام   والإنتخابات التي كان عصام الحاج جزء من أسباب ضعف دور المريخ فيها.
 *  لم تعجبني حالة الهرج التي تسبب فيها البعض بعدم إحترام المنصة والتمرد  على  المظهر الحضاري للحوار الدائر، وارتفاع بعض الأصوات، ماعكس حقيقة ما  يجري  خلف الكواليس، فالأمر في حقيقته ليس النظام الأساسي ولا إستقرار  النادي  الذي يؤكدون كل يوم على أنه لن يتحقق إلا بذهاب هذا المجلس.. وعلى  النحو  الذي سارت عليه الورشة فإن هذا المجلس سيبقى لفترة لا تقل عن أربعة  أشهر  أخرى.. وقد أكد الفريق منصور ذلك من خلال كلمته وطرحه المحترم.. وكان  يتعين  على هؤلاء العمل على إجازة النظام الأساسي في أقرب فرصة ومن ثم  الإستعداد  للنزال عبر صناديق الإنتخابات.. ودون ذلك الدبابات والإنقلابات،  فالجمعية  العمومية مخرج آمن للمريخ من هذا المأزق.
 * دليلي على أن ما حدث في هذه  الورشة لم يكن إختلاف على بنود المسودة،  وأن حربا ضروسا تدور خلف  الكواليس، وضرب تحت الأحزمة والركب و(عضم  الشيطان) أن التعديلات على النظام  الأساسي متاحة بعد إجازته وبثلثي  الأعضاء كما هو مقترح، ولا شيء يجعلنا  نقف على الواحدة والنصف لندق نحاس  الحرب وطبول العدوان طالما أن هذا النظام  الأساسي لن يكون قرآنا وعصيا على  التحريف.
 * كلهم حريصون على المصلحة  العليا للنادي، ولا أحد يملك فيه أكثر من  الآخر، ولكن حرب الأجندة الخفية  التي تدور في المريخ كفيلة بإحالة كل جميل  إلى خراب ودمار.. فالدمار الذي  يتحدثون عنه الآن لم يحدث بعد، ولكننا  ربما سنراه ونعايشه عندما نجبر هذا  المجلس على المغادرة بهذه الطريقة دون  أن نهيء أنفسنا للإنتقال إلى وضع  أفضل بإنتخاب مجلس إدارة مقتدر يضم  كفاءات وقدرات وخبرات أفضل.
 *  بالفعل أحالت خلافات المريخاب مبادرة رابطة قطر إلى شيء آخر، وبدلا أن   ننتهز الفرصة ونتوصل لحلول توافقية تخرجنا من النفق المظلم، فتحنا الجروح   القديمة وأثرنا عداءات كانت نائمة بين أبناء النادي الواحد، وبالتالي فإن   الحديث عن إستقرار بدون تصفية النفوس سيكون ضربا من ضروب المستحيل.
 *  الخلافات التي أحدثت كل هذا الغبار والضجة لم تكن في نقاط جوهرية في  ظاهر  الأمر، وبإمكاننا تجاوزها والعبور إلى المحطة التالية، ولكن قبل ذلك  لابد  من بحث طريقة لتهدئة النفوس.. وإلا فإننا نهدر وقتا ثمينا في نفخ  (قربة  مشروطة).
 حواشي
 * المصلحة العليا للمريخ تقتضي أن يحافظ على الحد  الأدنى من علاقات الود  والإحترام مع الإتحاد العام، علاقة عضو بمؤسسته ليس  فيها خنوع ولا  إنكسار.. مع الإحتفاظ بحقه في العمل لسحب الثقة عنه من داخل  الجمعية  العمومية.. وقبل ذلك المحافظة على مقعد النادي في هذه الجمعية،  خاصة وأن  ماينادي به بعض المريخاب بحل المجلس والعودة إلى أحضان المفوضية  يعني أن  يفقد المريخ مقعده في الجمعية وحقه في الإنتخابات.
 * عن نفسي…  سبق أن كتبت في هذه المساحة أن دور المفوضيات في المريخ قد  إنتهي، وذلك بعد  أن حدث التناقض الواضح بين نصوص النظام الأساسي للإتحاد  السوداني والفيفا  وقانون هيئات الشباب المحلي.
 * هنالك نص يؤكد الإنحياز للقوانين الدولية وتغليبها وتطبيقها في حال حدث تعارض مع القوانين المحلية وهي الحالة التي أمامنا الآن.
 * وبذلك يكون دور المفوضية مع نادي المريخ مستقبلا لا يتجاوز دور مسجل الهيئات ولا سلطة لها على جمعياته العمومية ولا مجلس إدارته.
 * الجمعية العمومية الخاصة بنادي المريخ سيشرف عليها الإتحاد العام لأن   المريخ عضو فيه، وحتى لا يأتي أحدهم ويتحدث عن المناشط الأخرى بنادي المريخ   فالأمر يشمل كل الألعاب الأولمبية واللجنة الأولمبية جزء من هذا الشيء..!
 * قرار مجلس المريخ بتأجيل الجمعية العمومية التي كانت مقررة اليوم جاء   متأخرا.. فكل الإرهاصات التي سبقت كانت تؤكد إستحالة قيامها في هذا   التأريخ، فهنالك إجراءات روتينية ينبغي أن تسبق الجمعية من نشر كشوفات   وغيرها وهي خطوات لم نر شيئا منها.
 * في مباراة الأمس بين المريخ وحي العرب، جاء أداء الفريق مشابها لبعض ما جرى في ورشة النظام الأساسي.
 * فريق الشباب يضم خامات مهاجمين أفضل بكثير من خالد النعسان.. وبالتحديد   شقيق محمد عبدالرحمن في تقديري مهاجم بمواصفات أفضل بكثير من ضياع الوقت  مع  النعسان.
 * أما سيف تيري فقد أضاع نجوميته وأصبح بحاجة إلى ترتيب أوراقه من جديد قبل فوات الأوان.
 * المريخ يلعب بدون خط هجوم فعال، ومهاجميه يلعبون بإستسلام غريب في أحضان مدافعي الخصوم.
 * إذا أهدر الفريق فرصة المحافظة على الفارق الكبير مع الهلال بعد خسارته لثماني نقاط فهذه كارثة ستحسب من إخفاقات النادي.
 * ثنائي هجوم لا يشارك في الألعاب الهوائية، ولا يطارد المدافعين كما ينبغي، ولا يفرض هيبته في المباراة.. ماذا ننتظر منه؟
 * بالمناسبة: أليس هنالك مهاجما غانيا يدعى (مايكل).. وهل يعقل أن يكون أسوأ ممن رأيناهم أمس؟
 * تعادل بطعم الهزيمة وثورة جماهيرية معتادة رأيناها عقب المباراة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * فوز شاق يمنح إيطاليا تذكرة يورو 2020
 * النرويج توقف قطار إسبانيا بتعادل قاتل
 * البوسنة تكرم ضيافة فنلندا برباعية .. ورومانيا تضرب جزر فارو بثلاثية
 * السويد تقسو على مالطة برباعية .. والدنمارك تتجنب التعثر أمام سويسرا 
 * تعادل ليشتنشتاين وأرمينيا في تصفيات يورو 2020
 * التعادل يحسم مباراة الودية بين كولومبيا وتشيلي
 * مانشستر يونايتد مهتم بالتعاقد مع البولندي بيونتيك مهاجم ميلان
 * هولندا تخسر نجمه ديباي أمام بيلاروسيا
 * الظفرة ينتزع فوزا ثمينا من شباب الأهلي بكأس المحترفين
 * قطر يكتسح السيلية .. وتعادل العربي والخور في كأس قطر
 * مدرب النرويج: نستحق التعادل القاتل
 * جورجينيو: تدربت بقوة على ركلات الترجيح
 * رسميًا.. رانييري يخوض تجربة جديدة بالكالتشيو
 * مورينو: كينج سبب متاعب لنا.. وراموس يبدو في ال14
 * بيرنارديسكي: إيطاليا تسير في الطريق الصحيح
 * راموس: التعادل مع النرويج عار حقيقي
 * مدرب الأرجنتين: ميسي لم ينضم إلى المنتخب بسبب عقوبة الإيقاف
 * الكاف يعتمد إقامة لقاء الزمالك وجينيراسيون على ملعب السلام
 * الزمالك يستعجل الأمن في الساعات الأخيرة لمهلة الكاف
 * فيدال: ميسي فضائي.. وجريزمان يحتاج بعض الوقت

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ التصفيات المؤهلة ليورو 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * كازاخستان (-- : --) بلجيكا الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * المجر (-- : --) إذربيجان الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * روسيا البيضاء (-- : --) هولندا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * إسكوتلندا (-- : --) سان مارينو الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * قبرص (-- : --) روسيا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * ويلز (-- : --) كرواتيا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * إستونيا (-- : --) ألمانيا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * سلوفينيا (-- : --) النمسا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * بولندا (-- : --) مقدونيا الشمالية الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

——————————————

 ◄ دولية ودية 🌍  - منتخبات :
 * البرازيل (-- : --) نيجيريا الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * كينيا (-- : --) موزمبيق الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * جنوب إفريقيا (-- : --) مالي الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * الأرجنتين (-- : --) الإكوادور الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * إثيوبيا ( -- : --) أوغندا الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * بنين (-- : --) زامبيا الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * ساحل العاج (-- : --) الكونغو الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * سلوفاكيا (-- : --) باراغواي الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 



 ——————————————

 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ التصفيات المؤهلة ليورو 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * جورجيا (0 : 0) إيرلندا
 * الدانمارك (1 : 0) سويسرا
 * البوسنة والهرسك (4 : 1) فنلندا
 * جزر فاروه (0 : 3) رومانيا
 * ليشتنشتاين (1 : 1) أرمينيا
 * إيطاليا (2 : 0) اليونان
 * النرويج (1 : 1) إسبانيا
 * مالطة (0 : 4) السويد
——————————————
 ◄ دولية ودية 🌍  - منتخبات :
 * أوروغواي (1 : 0) بيرو 
 * كولومبيا (0 : 0) تشيلي
 * تونس (0 : 0) الكاميرون
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استعدادات صقور الجديان لمواجهة تنزانيا 

  والى المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم تدريباته الصباحية في أكاديمية  تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم2، وذلك عبر حصة تدريبية ساخنة خاضها عند الساعة  السابعة والنصف تحت إشراف المدرب الكرواتي زدرافكو لوغاروشيتش المدير الفني  للمنتخبات الوطنية، ومساعده الكابتن خالد بخيت، وذلك في طريق التحضير  لمواجهة تنزانيا يوم الجمعة المقبل الموافق 18 أكتوبر 2019م في استاد  المريخ باياب المرحلة الثانية والأخيرة من تصفيات أمم افريقيا للاعبين  المحليين، (شان) 2020م في الكاميرون، وكان  صقور الجديان قد تقدموا ذهاباً بهدف ياسر مزمل، وخلال الحصة التدريبية عمد  الاطار الفني إلى رفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية وإنفاذ عدد من التدريبات  التكتيكية، وتم ايقاف المران عدة مرات لتصحيح الاخطاء..
  الاعب أحمد يونس والاعب ياسين حامد تم اعتمادهم رسميا لتثميل صقور الجديان  في التصفيات اضافه الي لاعبين اثنين من اصل اربعه لاعبين سيتم اختار اثنين  منهم لتمثيل السودان والاربعه لاعبين متحمسين جدا لفكرة اللعب للمنتخب  وهناك بعض الاعبين اعتذور مثل ابوبكر عيسي وقال انه ليس جاهز الأن ليثبت  نفسه مع ناديه الجديد ومن ثم اللعب للمنتخب لاحقا










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط حضور كبير بالاتحاد العام 
 تكوين الرابطة القومية لتشجيع المنتخبات الوطنية برئاسة ليمونة 
#زول_سبورت
 وسط حضور كبير تقدمه المهندس الفاتح أحمد باني نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، والدكتور حسن محمد عبدالله برقو رئيس لجنة  المنتخبات الوطنية، ونائبه الاستاذ إسماعيل رحمة، والاستاذ معتز محمد لطيف  (الشاعر) عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد، بالاضافة إلى حضور إعلامي كبير في قاعة  الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بمباني الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في الخرطوم2،  تم تكوين الرابطة القومية لتشجيع  المنتخبات الوطنية، وهو المشروع الذي جاء برعاية اللجنة الاعلامية لدعم  المنتخبات الوطنية التي يقودها الاستاذ إسماعيل حسن رئيساً، وفي مستهل  اللقاء تحدث السلطان حسن برقو، شاكراً على الحضور والاهتمام، وواعداً  بالإشراف المباشر على كل مايلي الرابطة متحدثاً عن الادوار المفترضة في  أدائها وحضورها في مباريات المنتخبات داخل وخارج السودان سنداً لصقور  الجديان، وأضاف رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية انه على استعداد تام لإغتناء  أفضل الأدوات التشجيعية، وتخصيص مقر للرابطة يكون منطلق لكل أنشطتها،  وأمتدح الجهود الكبيرة المبذولة في إطار المنتخبات على مختلف الأُطر  الإدارية والفنية والاعلامية، والتي تحتاج إلى مكونها الرابع لتكتمل  أركانها وهو التشجيع الحلقة الأهم، آملاً ان تكون البداية الحقيقية للتفوق  على حضور مباريات الاندية قد حدثت في مواجهة تشاد الأخيرة، والتي يجب ان  تتزايد وتتواصل كمنهج يعكس صورة طيبة، مزدانة بروح وطنية خالصة، وتم تبادل  الكلمات خلال اللقاء الذي حظيّ بحضور إعلامي كبير، وفي المجمل كان التناول  لديمومة العمل التشجيعي في المنتخبات الوطنية وإقامة الورش والبروفات  التشجيعية قبل كل المباريات الوطني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاعب  أحمد يونس والاعب ياسين حامد  تم اعتمادهم رسميا لتثميل صقور الجديان في  التصفيات اضافه الي لاعبين اثنين من اصل اربعه لاعبين سيتم اختار اثنين  منهم لتمثيل السودان والاربعه لاعبين متحمسين جدا لفكرة اللعب للمنتخب  وهناك بعض الاعبين اعتذور مثل ابوبكر عيسي  وقال انه ليس جاهز الأن  ليثبت  نفسه مع ناديه الجديد ومن ثم اللعب للمنتخب لاحقا ونؤكد ان الصفحه التي  تحمل اسم محمد عيسي بالفيسبوك  ليست للاعب محمد عيسي 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسمياً..  نادي موتيمبا الكنغولي يطلب التعاقد مع لاعب فريق الخرطوم الوطني، محمد  المصطفى في خطوة تمهد لاحتراف مزيد من اللاعبين بعد نجاح تجربة شرف الدين  شيبوب مع سيمبا التنزاني.â€¬






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
 جعفـــر سليمـــان

           أصل الخلافات .. وتعكير الأجواء
  · إتفق معظم الزملاء الذين حضروا الورشة التي دعت لها رابطة المريخ بقطر  من أجل مناقشة تعديلات النظام الأساسي، أن الورشة إنحرفت عن مسارها  المرسوم، وتحولت إلى ما يشبه المواجهات التي كشفت عن دواخل تعكرت تماما،  وأن الخلافات وصلت إلى مراحل أقرب إلى التباغض والشحناء. 
 · الزميل  العزيز أبوعاقلة أماسا، كان أبرز من أكد على بعد الورشة عن أهدافها،  وخروجها عن الخط المرسوم لها، وكذلك الحبيب إسماعيل حسن، ومضى معهم في ذات  الإتجاه الحبيب بابكر سلك، وعدد كبير من حضور الورشة الذين لم أكن من بينهم  لقناعتي بأن هؤلاء الناس يلهون بأهل البيت المريخي، وأن كل دعوة يتم  توجيهها لن تأتي بجديد. 
 · السؤال الذي يحضرني كلما يحدثني أحد عن  المدى الذي وصلت إليه الشحناء بنادي المريخ وأن الخلافات خرجت عن كونها   إختلاف رؤى حول النادي، إلى خلافات شخصية بنفوس تضيق ويشح فيها التصافي بل  يكاد ينعدم .. هو (من المتسبب في تعكير الأجواء بنادي المريخ)!! 
 ·  والإجابة عندي، وحسب وجهة نظر خاصة جداً  أن من تسببوا في هذه الحالة  الملتهبة، هم الأدعياء الذين نصبوا أنفسهم حراساً للمريخ، وبدأوا حرباً على  من كانوا يعملون ويبذلون المال والجهد والوقت من أجل أن تمضي سفينة المريخ  إلى شواطئ نحلم بها جميعنا. 
 · جرموا من جرموا .. وحاربوا أهل العطاء،  وصوروا للناس أن المريخ بات مستباحاً لجهات بعينها، وخلطوا الخاص بالعام،  وأوغروا الصدور، وكل ذلك خلف ستار المريخ ومصلحته العليا، وكيف يدار  الناديَ! 
 · فئة قليلة تسربت فجأة من بين النقاء المريخي، وحولوا الدار  إلى بؤرة كراهية عمياء، ينكرونها وهي ظاهرة الآن بجلاء، جروا معهم بعض  شذاذ الآفاق، وأوهموهم بأن ما يقومون به هو مصلحة المريخ العليا، وما دروا  بأنهم يحفرون قبور ، قبرت فيها صفاء النفوس. 
 · لم يكن أمرهم أختلافاً  في الأفكار أو الرؤى، إنما كانت كراهية واضحة، أشاعوها في الديار المريخية،  وسمموا بها بدن المريخ، فنفر من نفر، وأبتعد من أبتعد بعد أن وصل الأمر  إلى الإساءة الشخصية. 
 · من جلسوا ذات يوم على مقاعد المعارضة، لم يكن  لهم فكر يقدمونه خدمة للمريخ، بل كانوا أناس تضررت مصالحهم بعد إختلافهم مع  رئيس المريخ السابق، جمال الوالي فتحالفوا مع بعضهم وكانت المصائب التي  تجمع المصابينا! 
 · وعندما تحولوا إلى مقاعد مجلس الإدارة، واصلوا في  حملتهم ضد كل من عمل في المجالس السابقة، رافعين شعار الإقصاءِ لكل أهل  البيت المريخي كبيرهم وصغيرهم، لنيفردوا بحكم النادي، ليس حباً في المريخ،  ولكن إنتقاماً من ظروف جعلتهم يجلسون ردحا من زمان على هامش الأحداث  بالنادي الكبير.! 
 · أستغلوا مطامع آخرين .. وعلى رأسهم آدم سوداكال،  ليمول لهم مشروع حلمهم البغيض، ولكنه خذلهم بعد أن إتضح أنه أكبر أكذوبة  مرت على تأريخ النادي، وأنه لم يكن سوى معبر غير آمن لهم لأدارة النادي،  فهرب منهم من هرب، وبقي من بقي يحاول أن يحد له مخارج تقيه بأس جمهور  المريخ! 
 · تلك الجماعية ساندتها أقلام متلونه، زينت لهم أفعالهم،  ونشروا لهم أكاذيب تروج عن ديون وخوارق تعجز كل من يقترب من إدارة النادي،  وأن المستحيل هو المريخ، وهو واقع خلفه جمال الوالي، وترك الجميع في بحور  التيه، غرقى.! 
 · وبعد أن اتضحت صورتهم تماما، وتعروا أمام جمهور  المريخ الواعي المدرك لحقيقة الرجال الذين خدموا النادي بولاء وتفاني وتم  تجريحهم لدرجة وصفهم بالحقراء وغيرها من الأوصاف الشاذة، وبكل أسف كانوا  يرون ولا زالوا أنها الطريقة الأمثل للتعبير عن الأراء المختلفة. 
 ·  أصل خلافات المريخ نابع من خلافات أوجدها بعض من تضررت مصالحهم ذات يوم  وتحالفوا ضد جمال الوالي، وهذه الحقيقة الواضحة، وأن أنكرها المنكرون،  علاوة على آخرين، خلطوا الرياضة بالسياسة، ونظروا للرجل من منظار أسود أعمى  بصرهم، وبصيرتهم وقد سار في دربهم آخرين. 
 · هذه هي حدوته الخلافات  بالنادي الكبير، ومالم ينقى النادي من هذه الشوائب، ويعود إلى أحضان أهله،  فإننا نؤكد بأن الأسوأ لم يأت بعد، ولن يكون هناك تصافي مطلقا، بل المزيد  من البغضاء والكراهية. 
 في نقاط
 · حتى فريه النظام الأساسي  وتعديلاته، القصد منها الأقصاء والتمكين، أقصاء لمن عملوا من قبل في خدمة  النادي، وتمكين لمن تحالفوا من أجل السيطرة على النادي! 
 · من نصبوا أنفسهم حراساً للمريخ، وصفنوا خلق الله بتصنيفات خبيثة هم من دنسوا ثوب المريخ الأبيض. 
 · وصل بهم الحال إلى تصنيف اللاعبين أنفسهم، هذا من أتينا به، وهذا يتبع لجمال الوالي وهذا يتبع لآخر.! 
 · كل شيء في النادي لونوه بألوان البغضاء والكراهية ولم يخشوا الله في  مسعاهم القبيح هذا، وبكل أسف يمضون في مخططاتهم بذات الروح العدائية.! 
 · من يبحثون عن النقاء بالنادي، ونزع فتيل الخلافات التي أوغرت الصدور،  عليهم أولا بمواجهة من تسببوا فيها، بوضوح وبدون موارية أو مجاملة. 
 ·  الآن من يسمون أنفسهم مجلس المريخ يفعلون ما يفعلون وفي نفوسهم الكثير ضد  أهل البيت المريخي، وما تمسكهم بمقاعد مجلس الإدارة إلا عناداً ومكابرة  ومقاومة لحالة الرفض التي تحيط بهم إحاطة السوار بالمعصم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
تبريرات الجهاز الفني

 خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي أعقب مباراة المريخ و حي العرب بوتسودان، و  التي انتهت نتيجتها بالتعادل السلبي، خرج المدير الفني للمريخ (آيت عبد  الملك) بتصريحات غريبة و مبررات واهية ليداري بها عن سقوطه الفني في ادارة  المباراة.
 آيت غالط الحقائق و رد علي الأصوات التي ارتفعت بالحديث  عن ضعف المقدمة المريخية التي تأثرت بغياب ميدو و رحيل بكري بقوله: (من  يتحدثون أن المريخ يعاني في الهجوم أقول لهم هذا حديثه لا أساس له من الصحة  و الدليل سجلنا أربعة أهداف في المباراة السابقة مع أهلي الخرطوم، لكن  اليوم لم نوفق في الوصول إلى الشباك بسب ابتعاد العناصر الأساسية).
  أولا، المباراة المذكورة كانت الأولي في عهد هذا المغمور، و إن ننسي لن  ننسي (جرسته) و خوفه من ادارتها لدرجة أن خلنا يومها بأن المريخ سيدخل  المباراة بدون جهاز فني بعد (جقلبة) المغمور و رفض مدرب الشباب اباذر  الاشراف علي المباراة.
 ثانيا، المباراة انتهت بأربعة أهداف كما ذكر المغمور، و لكن من أحرز هذه الأهداف يا خبيرنا الجديد؟
  أهداف المريخ في المباراة كانت تفاصيلها كالآتي: في الدقيقة 17 و من ضربة  ثابتة افتتح رمضان عجب التسجيل قبل أن يردف هدفه بالثاني في الدقيقة 19  مستفيدا من تمريرة نيلسون خلف المدافعين، و من ثم أحرز النعسان هدفا من  تمريرة حريرية للتش في الدقيقة 60 قبل أن يختم تيري الأهداف بالرابع  بتنفيذه لركلة الجزاء في الدقيقة 65 من عمر المباراة.
 فهل يعتبر  المغمور هدف تيري (من ضربة جزاء) دليل علي عافية خط المقدمة؟ و أين كانت  هذه المقدمة و رمضان عجب (الهداف بالفطرة) يحرك النتيجة بالهدف الأول ثم  يردفه بهدف التأمين الثاني؟!
 المغمور كافأ العجب الذي انقذه في  مباراته الأولي بأن دفع به في الوسط المتأخر ليكبل بذلك قدرات أفضل لاعبيه و  ليفقد الفريق نصف قوته في الخط الأمامي الذي يظن (و بعض الظن اثم) أنه  بخير!
 أكثر ما استغرب له في تبريرات المغمور حول نجاعة المقدمة  الحمراء هو قوله (لم نوفق في الوصول الي الشباك بسبب ابتعاد العناصر  الأساسية)؟!!
 هل ينتظر المغمور عودة قريبة لبكري المدينة و محمد عبدالرحمن؟ و هل هناك من أفهمه بأن اللاعبين سيعودان بعد اسبوع أو عشرة أيام؟!
 ألا يدري الخبير بأننا سنفتقد لخدمات بكري لأكثر من عام؟ و أن عودة محمد عبدالرحمن للمريخ باتت أقرب للأحلام المستحيلة؟
  هنالك احتمال آخر فلعل المغمور يظن أن التكت أو ضياء الدين (مهاجمان) و أن  عودتهما القريبة ستفك العقم الهجومي الذي صنعته خرمجته داخل الملعب!!
  كبل العجب، و وقف متفرجا علي شكل المريخ الفني بدون أن يدري بأنه قد قام  بنزع أنياب الأسد، ليأتي بعدها ليسكب علي مسامعنا تبريرا فطيرا و كأننا لا  نفقه شيئا في كرة القدم.
 هل هذا هو المدرب الذي سنحارب به في الممتاز و المريخ يتوه علي يديه بداخل ملعبه و بين جمهوره؟
  أيعقل أن يكون هذا المغمور متواضع القدرات خليفة لابراهومة الذي أعاد  المريخ لمنصات التتويج في الممتاز بعد فارقها المريخ سنينا عددا؟
 اللهم انا لا نسألك رد القضاء، و لكنا نسألك اللطف فيه.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 قائد المريخ السابق فيصل العجب تحدث بوضوح عن أسباب رفضه للعمل برفقة مجلس الفشل.
 العجب رفض العمل مديرا للكرة، و طالب المجلس بتوفير الأموال قبل التفكير في القائه في محرقة الدائرة الجهنمية.
 عجبكو شهد لرفيق دربه ابراهومه الذي انتاشته اتهامات تحريض اللاعبين علي التمرد.
 رفض العجب العمل برفقة الفاشلين و وفائه لزملاءه القدامي درس مجاني لخالد احمد المصطفي الذي مسح تأريخه بنفسه.
 ماذا يحدث في مكتب العضوية يا مجلس المريخ؟
  عشرات المكالمات استقبلها هاتفي بالأمس تعليقا علي مقال الأمس الذي ذكرت  فيه نية و تحركات سوداكال للترشح من جديد في الجمعية القادمة.
 تحركات سوداكال حقيقة مؤكدة، و نية المحبوس في قيادة المريخ لدورة جديدة باتت مكشوفة لدينا.
 سوداكال و مجموعته يبحثون عن تعديل النظام الأساسي من أجل تحصين مجلسهم القادم من شرور المفوضية و لجان التسيير.
 لا يوجد ما يمنع سوداكال من الترشح للمجلس القادم، و النظام الأساسي الجديد غفل متعمدا الحديث حول نقطة (الاتهام القضائي)!!
  بعد اجازة النظام الأساسي سيتم تكوين لجنة انتخابات تحت اشراف المجلس و  عضوية المجلس السابقة، و هذه اللجنة تحديدا هي من ستشرف علي عودة سوداكال  برغم أنف المريخاب.
 ما لم ينتبه المريخاب فاليبشروا بأربعة أعوام عجاف قادمات.
 و يبقي السؤال المهم قائما، أين كشوفات العضوية التي يحق لها حضور الجمعية؟ و ما هو الداعي لاخفائها حتي اليوم؟
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 ألا هل بلغت، اللهم فأشهد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منصبان يثيران أزمة دائمة بالمريخ

 ما يزال المريخ يبحث عن مدير  للكرة يقبل بتولي المهمة بعد اعتذار المدافع الأسبق حسبو محمد يوسف ومن  بعده فيصل عجب الذي أشارت متابعات بأنه رفض حتى مبدأ التفاوض.
 مدير  الكرة السابق أكرم خيري لمدة تقارب العام خرج بشكل مهين ما سبب مشكلة  حقيقية لخلفه قياسا بالأزمة المالية الطاحنة التي يمر بها النادي والتي تضع  مدير الكرة أمام محكات صعبة ترهقه كثيرا.
 وعلى الجانب الآخر مثل منصب المدرب العام أو مساعد المدرب معضلة حقيقية في النادي في ظل رغبة المجلس الكبيرة في  تقليل الصرف والإنفاق وأقتصاره على المدير الفني فقط بعد أن أكمل الزلفاني  فترته بلا مدرب مساعد غير أن التونسي أظهر حنكة كبيرة وبراعة تامة في  العمل لوحده دون أن يستعين بمدرب يعاونه.
 وأكمل إبراهومة فترته حتة إقالته بلا مدرب مساعد وعمل رفقة متطوعين من الطاقم الفني لفريق الشباب.
 وبعد تولي الجزائري آيت عبد الملك وجد المجلس نفسه في مأزق حقيقي بعدم  معرفة المدرب للفريق للحد الأدنى من المعلومات عن الفريق قبل مواجهتي  الأهلي في الدوري المحلي ومن بعدها مباراة الوداد ليضطر المجلس للبحث عن  مساعد مدرب يقبل بالعمل ولم يجد سوة جمال أبو عنجة الذي فضل المغامرة بعد  أن تلقة تحذيرات من مصير مماثل لأبناء النادي محمد موسى، مازدا وإبراهومة.
 وتسببت الضائقة المالية الخانقة وتحميل المدربين الإخفاقات في زهد واضح  لكل من رشحهم المجلس للعمل في المنصبين إذ لم يتسلم إبراهومة مستحقاته  المالية طرف المجلس حتى الآن.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب ساوتومي علي بعد خطوات من التأهل اليوم لمواجهة #صقور_الجديان  يوم الحادي عشر من اكتوبر بعد ان تفوق علي موريشص في ارضه ووسط جمهوره  بثلاثيه مقابل هدف ويدخل ساوتومي بفرص عديده لمباراة اليوم عن السادسه  بتوقيت السودان  اولها عامل الارض والجمهور والنتيجه الايجابيه خارج الديار  
 ومن جانب اخر يسعي منتخب جنوب السودان للمحافظه علي فوزه ذهابا  بنتيجة هدفين لهدف عندما يحل ضيفا علي سيشيل  عند الثانيه ظهر اليوم. 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية

د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
خطوة كبيرة من المجلس
× اعتقد أن ما حدث في ورشة النظام الأساس خطوة كبيرة ووسيعة من المجلس، وهو أمر يقود للإصلاح والفلاح وإن تباينت بعض الرؤى، لأن الأصل والمهم قد تم وصار واقعا، وما دون ذلك من ملاحظات فهي قطعا لن تنتهي ولن تعالج إلا بمرور الوقت، وهي لا تؤثر على المضمون والمنشود أبدا أبدا,
× الرأي عندي هو، أن هم كل أهل المريخ يتركز على إجازة نظام أساس يقارب رضاء كل أهل الكيان، ومن ثم الاحتكام للانتخابات التي تفضي باعتماده ومن ثم انتخاب مجلس إدارة يتحمل مسئولياته العظيمة، هذا هو المضمون والهدف والمقصد بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× وهذا ما تم بالعقل وبكل وضوح وصراحة ، وبكفي فقط ظهور رابطة قطر ومجموعة منصور عبد الرحيم، فهولاء الرجال بالإضافة لبعض الشخصيات المهمة، نحن نطمئن تماما بأنهم لن يخرجوا بطبخ ني أو ممجوج.
× وقبل كل شيء لا بد هنا أن نشيد بموقف المجلس الأحمر الذي اتخذ هذه الخطوة الشجاعة، فسيشهد له التاريخ أنه جمع أهل النادي وفوض أفضلهم لصياغة دستورا يرتضيه الأغلبية وإن لم يلب كل التطلعات والطموحات الممدودة بلا سقوف.
× ولكن لفت نظري ونبه فكري ذلك الجدل الذي نبشه الاخ عصام الحاج، ومحاولته للزج بالاتحاد العام في الشأن الأحمر الخالص ومحاولته ان يسوق الناس من داخل ذلك التجمع النوعي لمواجهة الاتحاد العام ونسيان ما هم أتوا أصلا من اجله.
× الاتحاد العام مثله مثل مجلس المريخ الحالي، أتى عن طريق جمعية عمومية معترف بها، وهو كذلك الجسم الرسمي لإدارة الكرة ببلادنا ونادي المريخ عنصر أساسيا فيه، فلا ينقل أن يفصل عنه أو يحرم الاتحاد العام وأعضائه من التعامل مع النادي في كل شأن يليهم.
× مثلما نأخذ منقصات وعثرات على مجلس الإدارة ولكن نتعامل معه كجهة حاكمة للنادي ولا مفر من التعامل معها، ينطبق نفس الشأن والأمر على اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني.
×ما تأمله ونرجوه هو، أن لا ينساق خلف عواطفهم ومواقفهم الذاتية، فيما يخص إجازة النظام الأساس والجمعية العمومية، فهما كان من فلن يضار النادي من حضور زيد أو عبيد، ما دام الأمر كله بيد أبناء المريخ.
× ماذا يضير النادي يا عصام الحاج لو حضر شداد وكل طاقمه الجمعية العمومية، وماذا يستفيد المريخ لو أشرفت المفوضية الوزارية على الجمعية، هذه ملفات لا فائدة من ورائها.
× ظهور التحاد العام في الجمعية العمومية للمريخ مطلوب وهو أفضل من المفوضية، وكرة القدم في كل العامل تديرها الاتحادات وليست الوزارات، فلماذا نريد أن نشذ ونخالف خلق الله أجمعين؟
× خلاصة القول هو، أن نادي المريخ يحتاج بقوة لتضافر أبنائه والتزامهم القوي بمصلحة النادي، ومن بعد أن تعتدل الشئون الإدارية وتقوى ، فلن يكون هناك ظلم أو مظلمة من أية جهة كانت وفي المقدمة الاتحاد العام، ما في ذلك من جدل أو نقاش.
ذهبيــــــــــــــات
× المستوى والمظهر المخذي الذي ظهر به المريخ أمام حي العرب فضيحة.
× ظن العشاق أن فريقهم قادر على السير بسلام في ظل تعثر ندهم الهلال.
× لكن اللاعبون وجهازهم الفني خذلوهم وأعادوا البسمة للأزرق عنوة ومقصد.
× وضع اللاعبين ورصهم داخل الميدان يوضح أن أبوعنجة قاعد زينا يتفرج.
× آيت عبد الملك لا قدرات له وعناده وركوب رأسه أوضح من الشمس.
× والغريب أن لاعبي المريخ هم الذين يشكون من أرضية ملعبهم، إنها الزوزوة.
× المريخ ناد كبير فلا يحق سوداكال ومعاونيه التلاعب به.
× وصية لأبي عنجة إذا لم يكن لديك رأي في التشكيل وطريقة اللعب أفضل لك الابتعاد توا.
× لو حقق المريخ الفوز على السوكرتا لكان عذاب الهلال مطبق وقاس.
× صدقوني النعسان أقل مليون مرة من أن يلعب مهاجما للمريخ.
× هذا اللاعب يلعب دافوري بس، ولن يفيد المريخ هذا اللاعب يجب أن ينسى.
× التراضي حول النظام الأساس أهم خطوة للمريخ الآن، فلا تشوهوها بالأخريات الملحوقات.
الذهبيـــــة الأخيـــرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول،تواضعوا و تضامنوا وتواثقوا على مصلحة النادي فلن يأكلكم ذئب الاتحاد، وإنما يأكل الذئب من الغنم القاصية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب أهلي عطبرة يكشف لـ”باج نيوز” أسباب استقالته المفاجئة
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
دفع المدير الفني للأهلي عطبرة الفاتح حسن باستقالته من منصبه على نحوٍ مفاجئ اليوم”الأحد”.
وقال  حسن في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ قراره يجئ لأسبابٍ خاصة، حالت دون  استمراره مع الفريق في المرحلة القادمة، موضحًا أنّه وجد كلّ تعاونٍ جميل  من الجميع بالأهلي عطبرة.
ومن مجموع أربع مبارياتٍ في بطولة الدوري  الممتاز، استطاع الفاتح حسن أنّ يمنح فريقه نقطة غالية بعدما تعادل أمام  الهلال الخرطوم في الجولة الماضية ليحصد أوّل نقطة في النسخة الحالية.
وأشرف المدرب الفاتح حسن على ثلاث مبارياتٍ للأهلي عطبرة كانت أمام الرابطة كوستي، والفلاّح عطبرة، والهلال الخرطوم.
وأضاف  الفاتح حسن لـ”باج نيوز”” أعتقد أنّني قدّمت فترة زاهرة مع الأهلي عطبرة  رغم قصرها، وأنا أشكر تعاون الجميع معنا وأتمنى أنّ يستمرّ تكاتفهم من أجل  الفريق”.
وأشار حسن إلى قدرة نادي الأهلي على تجاوز الموقف الذي يمرّ  به في الوقت الراهن، مؤكّدًا أنّ الفريق يضم عناصر مميزة تستطيع أنّ تقدّم  الكثير في المستقبل.
وأكمل الفاتح” في رأيي الأهلي فريق مكتمل، فقط  ينقصه بعض الغيابات في خط الدفاع لعامل الإصابة، ومتى ما اكتملت صفوفه  فإنّه يستطيع المنافسة بقوةٍ في الدوري الممتاز”.
والأهلي عطبرة،  يحتّل المركز السابع عشر في روليت الدوري الممتاز برصيدٍ نقطةٍ وحيدة بعد  خوضه خمس جولات في الممتاز لم يحقق أيّ انتصارٍ، وخسر في أربع مبارياتٍ،  وتعادل في لقاءٍ وحيد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقاط كروية
زين العابدين يسن بابكر 

نزيف النقاط
*انتهت مباراة المريخ وحي العرب بالتعادل السلبي ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز في نزيف النقاط.
*انتهت مباراة المريخ وحي العرب بالتعادل السلبي ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز في مباراة كان الأداء المريخي فيها سيئا جدا وباهتا ومخجلا ومحبطا لأنصاره منذرا لهم بموسم سيئ جدا وخاصة في المباريات المقبلة لا سيما بالولايات، أول أمس كل ماشاهدناه باعيننا عبارة عن عشوائية كبيرة في الأداء وارسال طويل للاعبين قصار ودراويش وجري بالكورة وتطفيشها وفشل في اختراق دفاعات العرب لا من العمق ولا الأطراف الحلقة الأضعف بالمريخ حاليا ولاندري ماذا نقول عن المدرب خرمجة في التشكيلة وعواسة في الشوط الثاني لمراكز اللاعبين وسط دهشة الجميع وكان الله في عون الجمهور المريخي.
*لاندري متى يستفيد لاعبو المريخ من تعثر الهلال وكانت الفرصة أمامهم مؤاتية لتوسيع الفارق في النقاط ولكن اللاعبين رفضوا هدايا الفرق الأخرى وتعثروا في ملعبهم ووسط جمهورهم في مباراة إذا ماركز فيها لاعبو حي العرب لكسبوا اللقاء في الدقائق الأخيرة وللأمانة فريق حي العرب فريق منظم ويجيد الإنتشار وتقفيل الملعب وكانت هجماته أخطر من المريخ وبمزيد من الاحتكاك سيكون لهم شأن آخر في الدوري.
 *نقاط متفرقة*
*مستوى المريخ أمام حي العرب أقلق قاعدته كثيرا.
*مستوى مخجل وباهت جدا
*هل يعقل فريق قمة وقادم من مباراة دولية لاعبوه يلجأون لتطفيش الكرة وأمام فريق أقل مستوى منهم.
*أخطاء بالجملة في التمركز وأخطاء في التمرير فريق مبتدئ لا يقع فيها.
*حال المريخ لا يبشر بخير نهائي هذا الموسم. 
* متى يستفيد لاعبو المريخ من تعثر الهلال..؟
*جمهور محبط من الخروج العربي يأتي لاعبو فريقه لاحباطه محليا وباستادهم.
*حذرنا في المقال السابق من خطورة فريق حي العرب وخاصة مع المريخ ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادي.
* مدرب الفريق الجزائري آيت خرمج في التشكيلة وأكثر من الخرمجة في الشوط الثاني.
* أما لاعبو المريخ فنقول لهم المريخ يلعب بدون روح ومسؤولية.
* لاندري ماذا حدث للاعب سيف تيري، منذ أحداث الثورة الأخيرة وسيف تيري يلعب بمستوى متواضع جدا.
* نتمنى إراحته بالكنبة قليلا حتى يراجع مستواه.
*النعسان وشلش أنتم دون قامة المريخ.
*فرح المريخاب كثيرا بتسجيل اللاعب الصادق شلش ولكن من تسجيله وحتى المباراة الأخيرة لم يقدم مايشفع له بوجوده بنادي بحجم المريخ.
*طوال زمن المباراة لم يلعب باص صحيح أو استلم الكورة بطريقة صحيحة وأي كورة خرجت من رجله كانت عشوائية.
* أما ملعب المريخ فإنه نافس الأداء في السوء.
*ملعب سئ جدا ويشكل خطرا كبيرا على اللاعبين ولاندري سبب بقاء مدير الاستاد حتى الآن في منصبه والملعب بذلك السوء.
*المريخ حاليا لا مجلس ولا إدارة ولا نجيل بالملعب ومستوى متواضع لفريق كرة القدم.
*"حسنا فعل بقايا المجلس في تأجيل جمعية إجازة النظام الأساسي لوقت آخر.
*أفضل قرار تم اتخاذه..
*الوقت لم يكن مناسبا ولم يكن المجلس جاهزا لها وكل الدلائل كانت تشير لتأجيلها.
* نتمنى أن يعمل المجلس مع الدائرة القانونية في إجراء التعديلات التي تمت مناقشتها في الورشة التي أقامتها رابطة قطر بدار الشرطة.
*واصل الهلال ترنحه داخليا وخرج متعادلا مع أهلي عطبرة في مباراة مثيرة بين الطرفين.
*تعادل الهلال أقلق جماهيره كثيرا وخاصة بعد قرعة الأبطال التي أوقعته بجانب الأهلي المصري والنجم الساحلي التونسي والفريق الزيمبابوي.
*حال لسان جماهير الهلال (لانسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه).
*إذا كان الفريق في ثلاث مباريات لم يحقق انتصارا ماذا سيفعل مع عمالقة أفريقيا..؟
*مستوى دفاع الهلال غير مطمئن لأنصاره.
*ثلاث مباريات استقبل دفاع الهلال خمسة أهداف من فرق محلية ماذا يفعل مع هجوم الأهلي والنجم الساحلي..؟
*القمة في خطر بهذا المستوى المتواضع لهم.
*هل نشهد دوريا مختلفا عن ما مضى..؟
*هل تظهر فرق أخرى هذا الموسم..؟
*هل نشهد بطلا جديدا للدوري غير فريقي القمة..؟
 *نقطة أخيرة*
*رسالة لجماهير المريخ سلاحك عضويتك ولا حل إلا بالعضوية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
المريخ لن يفوز بالممتاز ومهدد بالهبوط!!
.
 .
المريخ يعاني هذه الايام بسبب مشاكل وخلافات شخصية اعتدنا عليها منذ زمن بعيد ولن تنقضي على الاطلاق طالما ان تصفية الحسابات هي السبيل الوحيد لتدمير المريخ.
البعض يصرف الاموال من اجل تدمير وهز استقرار نادي المريخ وحرمانه من الفوز بالبطولات وما المشاكل التي تحاصر المريخ حاليا الا بداية لنهاية مأساوية لنادي المريخ فالمشاكل حاصرت المريخ بوشاية من بعض الصحافيين المحسوبين على النظام السابق والمؤتمر الوطني والذي كانت يتنعمون بخيراته.
المريخ في خطر لان صحافيي الدولة العميقة الذين خدعوا الجماهير باسم الثورة وهم كانوا يأكلون من مائدة الكيزان ويرافقونه في سفرهم وحلهم وترحالهم ويشاركونهم القرارات ..لن ينصلح الحال في المريخ لان من يخططون لضرب مسيرة المريخ ليس هدفهم الاصلاح بغرض ما يسعون لهز الدولة عبر المريخ وهم يعلمون ان شغل الجماهير وتحريك الشارع يمر عبر بوابة الاندية وان الفتنة الرياضية سبيل لضرب استقرار السودان.
لا نقول ان الذين خططوا لضرب المريخ كان هدفهم هو الاصلاح ولكن المريخ كان غاية لهدف هو ضرب الوسط الرياضي عموما وشله عبر نادي المريخ بخلق الفتن والمشاكل بين اعضاء الجمعية العمومية.
ما يحدث في المريخ يتطلب تدخل جماهير النادي فورا لايقاف هذا العبث الذي يحدث لان مخاطره على الرياضة ستضر بالاستقرار وستهزم النادي مستقبلا.
ما يحدث جريمة في حق المريخ
الذين يستغلون المريخ كمنبر سياسي لتدمير الرياضة وجسرا لتحقيق تطلعاتهم يلعبون بالنار فستحرق اصابهم اليوم قبل الغد.
اخيرا جدا
المريخ لن يفوز بالممتاز ومهدد بالهبوط!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم 
المريخ لاجديد !

نعود بعد غيبة للكتابة في الشأن الرياضي في ظل اجواء الثورة المباركة وتحت سقف عال من الحريات الصحفية يستمتع بها حتي اولئك الذين يقفون ضد رغبات وتوجهات الغالبية العظمي من الشعب السوداني امثال الطيب مصطفي والصادق الرزيقي وعبد الماجد عبد الحميد والهندي عزالدين 
مع الاسف لم يحدث اي تغيير ايجابي في حالنا الرياضي ولازلنا محلك سر  علي المستوي الخارجي باستثناء النتائج الايجابية لمنتخبنا المغلوب علي امره في البطولة الافريقية للاعبين المحليين وكذلك صعود الهلال لدور المجموعات في دوري الابطال وان كانت القرعة قد قست عليه قليلا وهي تضعه في مواجهة الاهلي المصري والنجم الساحلي التونسي لتزيد بذلك من حجم التحديات امام نجوم الازرق ومدربهم في المرحلة القادمة 
الوضع في المريخ (حبيب الكل ) لايبشر بخير طالما ان جماعة سوداكال لازالوا يتمسكون بزمام السلطة الادارية في القلعة الحمراء ويتعاملون مع امور النادي وقضاياه بكثير من الاستخفاف واللامبالاة او لنكن اكثر دقة يديرون النادي في حدود قدراتهم الادارية الوضيعة وامكانياتهم المالية الشحيحة ،،، لكن من المدهش والغريب ان هناك من يعيش حالة من التفاؤل بان مايحدث في المريخ (شدة وتزول ) وان الاستقرار الاداري بات قريبا من حوش النادي ذلك لمجرد ان علي اسد ورفاقه قد منحوا الضوء الاخضر لعدد من رموز المريخ للجلوس والتفاكر حول اجراء تعديلات يسمونها (جوهرية) في النظام الاساسي المرتقب وان الجمعية العمومية القادمة ستعمل علي تأسيس ديمقراطية غير مسبوقة في العرضة جنوب !!
مع كامل احترامي وتقديري لاهل المبادرات المريخية وعلي راسهم الحبيب الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم وكذلك الاخوة الاعزاء في رابطة المريخ بالدوحة الا ان مايقومون به من عمل مخلص لتعزيز الاستقرار الاداري لن يصل لغاياته المنشودة طالما ان هذا المجلس باق علي كراسي الادارة فهو ببساطة لايريد الاصلاح ولايرغب فيه انما يسعي بكل السبل لفرض نظام اساسي مفصل علي مقاسه حتي يظل جاثما علي صدر المريخ لدورات انتخابية قادمة 
صياغة النظم الاساسية والدساتير سواء في العمل الرياضي او حتي السياسي تتم تحت سلطة محايدة وهو مالاينطبق علي مجلس الفشل الحالي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

